#  > Faadoo Engineers Zone - For Students in Engineering Colleges >  > GATE, IES, JTO, PSU Exams Zone & Related Discussion >  >  GATE-2008 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

## FaaDoO-Engineer

Hi FaaDoO Mechanical Engineers.

  Here you can download the solved GATE Mechanical Engineering question paper for the year 2008.

  Cheers! :Laie_69:





  Similar Threads: GATE-2004 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2005 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2003 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2006 Mechanical Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper GATE-2008 IT Engineering Previous Year Solved Question Paper

----------


## Rajkumar Ashokkumar

thank u for giving previous GATE  yr question paper

----------


## bhushan.p

Thank you Faadoo Engineers team for giving this previous years GATE papers with their answers

----------


## kushantsingh

thnkxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx u so much

----------


## vincyD

thanks a lot mate

----------


## bhargav 302

Sir plz can u send me production and industrial engineering exam papers for gate preparations.........

----------


## ashish4290

thanks for the help.. :(handshake):

----------


## jha9199545072

Thnq  4 gate question paper

----------


## sonu456

thanks a lot faadoo

----------


## fs.farooq90

thanks a lot bro for uploading gate solved paper 2008

----------


## debo13

y are making fool on the name of providing solution what is this just providing answer key don't confuse people so that ur website

----------

